# Greetings From the South Atlantic



## FalklandRuss (Feb 11, 2017)

Hi, I'm Russ. Married to Karen and have two dogs.

We live in the Falkland Islands which are about 300 miles to the east of Southern Argentina. Four years ago I shipped a 1996 Hiace Super Custom Camper down here and have spent the intervening time stripping it out and completely rebuilding the inside. She (Toyah) is now ready for use although not completely finished. We have been out three times now (only a night at a time) and are loving it.

There are no campsites here, so it really is wild camping. My wife doesn't do hardship, so I've had to incorporate all sorts of mod-cons (shower, toilet etc). Many builds and rebuilds later I think I've finally got it right. I'll post some photos soon.

Looking to get some great tips from you all and will regularly post about our adventures in this stunning (but wild) location. 

We are the only ones with a Camper here, but hoping to persuade a few more of the 3000 population to get involved.

Russ, Karen, Jess & Tess


----------



## 1888 (Feb 11, 2017)

How big is the island? Can you get a ferry to the mainland OK as is that a day on the ferry? You can tell my geography is crap cant you


----------



## FalklandRuss (Feb 11, 2017)

Hi 1888.

No, there is no ferry to Argentina (Political reasons). There is a supply ship between here and Uruguay but that takes 3 days! 

The Islands are about the same size as Wales and are basically divided into two. We live (as do 90% of the population) live on the East, but the west is far prettier. There is a ferry which runs between East and West Falkland which takes about 2 hours. We are planning to get out to the West soon but are trialling Toyah before we commit to that. 

The roads are dirt tracks really which is why we went for the Toyota which is a 4X4. 

Once I work out how to post photos I'll show the kind of tracks we travel on.


----------



## The laird (Feb 11, 2017)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------



## Pauljenny (Feb 11, 2017)

Welcome . 

A first for me, having never been in contact with anyone round your neck of the woods.
All we need to know is where are good, level parking spaces, tap and dump point locations and a good pub guide for the Islands.
Then we'll all drop in and see you.. Maybe.
Just ask... 
Somebody here will have the answer.


----------



## FalklandRuss (Feb 11, 2017)

*Tap and Dump Points?*

Hi Paul & Jenny.

No tap points I'm afraid. I've fitted an 11 gallon internal water tank which easily lasts a couple of days. I've put in a domestic hose connection so can fill up from anybody who allows us to use their hose-pipe (not a problem as everyone knows everyone else here). If there are no houses near (which is most of the time) we can pump fresh water from a natural spring, of which there are lots.

Dumping... we've not filled the Porta-potti yet so wait till we get home and empty the waste down a normal toilet. Could use any house en-route which again wouldn't be a problem. If neither option is available it involves emptying into a convenient peat hole (all bio-degradable).

The level pitches are where you find them. There's normally a reasonable bit of ground just off the beaches.

There are 7 pubs in Stanley the capital but the idea of the camper is to get away from there. Apart from that it's pitching up at someone's house and drinking all their beer!

To give you an idea of how remote it is... at the location in the Photos; we saw two people for the day we were there so you carry enough alcohol to survive the trip.

Please feel free to join us...Shipping for an RV from Southampton is £1300 one way (It takes 5 weeks) and the flights are £2500 return from Brize Norton in Oxfordshire.

However, we do get Penguins, Seals, Sea-lions and Dolphins to keep us company whilst we watch the sun go down with a bottle of Merlot.

Russ


----------



## FalklandRuss (Feb 11, 2017)

*Photos*

Haven't manage to upload to this site yet but images are available on this thred:

https://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forum...home/60136-wild-camping-falkland-islands.html

Russ


----------



## phillybarbour (Feb 12, 2017)

Hi and welcome along to the site, island sounds great to explore.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 12, 2017)

Hi good to join in from down there,not to many from here have been down there for a while,last time they came on mass to camp,hope they left no litter or toilet/gray water wast.:wave::lol-053::lol-053::lol-053::lol-053:


----------



## jagmanx (Feb 12, 2017)

*The tunnel ?*

When do they expect it to be finished..

Where does it emerge (UK or Argentina...Probably not a funny for you !)


----------



## Acti (Feb 12, 2017)

:welcome: to the forum :drive:


----------



## Chris356 (Feb 12, 2017)

Hi welcome my mates son was sent there in the army 9 years  ago he brought me back some army issue water proof socks brilliant for river crossings on the enduro bike


----------



## Deleted member 11999 (Feb 12, 2017)

Was down there with the grey funnel line for a while early in 1982 but didn't manage to get ashore.


----------



## jimbohorlicks (Feb 12, 2017)

FalklandRuss said:


> Hi Paul & Jenny.
> 
> No tap points I'm afraid. I've fitted an 11 gallon internal water tank which easily lasts a couple of days. I've put in a domestic hose connection so can fill up from anybody who allows us to use their hose-pipe (not a problem as everyone knows everyone else here). If there are no houses near (which is most of the time) we can pump fresh water from a natural spring, of which there are lots.
> 
> ...




whats the price of a bottle of Merlot on The Falkland-is it a French Merlot or Argentinian?


----------



## FalklandRuss (Feb 12, 2017)

Hi Trev,

Yes 10, 000 troops in 12 x 12s and bivouacs. Now that really is WILD CAMPING!





As always, immense gratitude to those who liberated the Islands.


----------



## FalklandRuss (Feb 12, 2017)

jimbohorlicks said:


> whats the price of a bottle of Merlot on The Falkland-is it a French Merlot or Argentinian?



Hi Jim, There is no VAT and very little duty on wine here. Merlot can cost anything from £3 for a reasonable bottle to over £20 for a top-of-the-range. I won't say which I buy most. 

The shops don't stock many Argentine brands for obvious reasons, but you can get wine from just about anywhere else. Chilean wines are excellent and are the main sellers. Just about to open a Casillero del Diablo....hmmmmm.



   :tongue:


----------



## wildman (Feb 12, 2017)

welcome to the wildside, it has been a while since I spoke to anyone out there (ham radio op)


----------



## FalklandRuss (Feb 12, 2017)

wildman said:


> welcome to the wildside, it has been a while since I spoke to anyone out there (ham radio op)



Hi Wildman,

I have a 2m set in the van. I think one of the pictures shows the antenna (Rear LH Side). I use a Leixen 898s but it's not for DXing. You get a licence here for £15...no tests at all! I have an RT licence from my days in the RAF though (including Morse code).

Because there is very little mobile phone coverage, there are 4 repeaters around the Islands for emergencies. Everybody uses them...the police, the FIGAS aircraft...even taxi firms. It's a bit of a joke when you consider that it is quite difficult to get a license anywhere else. 

The real Hams (those with the Yagi arrays etc) do take it very seriously though.

Wouldn't be without one outside Stanley.

Russ


----------



## Tes (Feb 13, 2017)

Welcome to the forum.
:welcome:


----------

